# Ram Fry & Vinegar Eels



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

My Ram fry have been free swimming for 2 days are the old enough to eat Vinegar Eels?


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

They should be. It can't hurt to try a little bit of vinegar worms and see if they eat it. If they survive a few more days, you can try adding baby brine shrimp.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Agreed. The vinegar eels should live for 24-48 hrs in your tank. I feed my betta fry VE and microworms at first stage of freeswimming.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks bunches. My microworm cultures aren`t doing well yet so they`re on hold,I think they got too cold.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It is near impossible to kill a mw culture. (BTW vinegar eels are the same size as mw so if you feed one, you can feed the other. Vinegar eels can swim though so they don't rot on the bottom of a tank). I've left mw cultures unattended for 6 months. While they smell profusely, they will rebound if you take some old culture and add it to a new one. Should take about 10 days.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Simpte are the MW and VE of the same nutritional value?


----------

